# Sticky  Cast iron and you



## NaeKid

I have tried just about every kind of cook-ware available. Glass. Ceramic. Stainless. Teflon. Aluminum. Cast iron.

I have tossed out all of my cook-ware except for a few stainless sauce-pots and my cast-iron cook-ware for one simple reason - nothing cooks like cast.

I have in my collection 5" short-wall, 5" high-wall, 8" short-wall, 8" high-wall, 10" short-wall, 10" high-wall, 12" high-wall, cook-plates, dutch-oven, waffle-iron, roasting-pot, stew-pot, etc.

Heating the cast iron is simple. Place on stove, over fire or in BBQ and allow to warm up. Once the cook-ware is warm with a little bit of oil (if required) you can start cooking. It takes almost no time to warm-up and it holds the heat "forever".

I find that the use of salt-and-pepper is not required when cooking with cast iron. I found that my iron deficiency (anemia) is kept under control without the need for extra iron pills all the time. The food has a much better flavour! I have been cooking with cast-iron now as my primary cook-ware for 15 years and I have 10 years of professional cooking experience as well. I love to cook for crowds and love to cook for my loved-ones. I guess you could say, I love to cook!

*Care of your Cast-iron*

New cast-iron you will want to prepare it for cooking by heating it in a dry heat (oven works great) at 350° to 400°F to cook off the shipping coating. Allow the cast iron to cool (to touch) and then wash with pure water and green-scrubbie. Place on an stove element to warm up (dry). Take oil (or fat) and coat the entire cast-iron cook-ware (handle, inside, outside, everything) and put into the oven at 350° for 1 hour. Take it back out of the oven and wipe down with paper-towel - allow to cool (stove-top works well).

*Daily use of cast-iron*

Warm up your cast iron and apply a little amount of oil (fat, PAM, etc) and cook your food on it. Leaving the cook-ware on the stove after placing food into serving dish is fine. For a minor mess, wipe out with paper-towel. For "wet-mess", wipe out cast-iron with water and green-scrubbie. Do not use soap. Do not allow to soak in water. You will damage the cook-ware. If you do - don't worry about it - follow the steps for new cast-iron preparations.

The cast iron must be used - regularly. If it isn't, the oils that are baked into the iron can "go bad" and have a weird smell. If that happens - bake the cast iron in a flame (BBQ works well) - spray fresh oil onto the cast-iron and cook with it while hot.

*What can be cooked on / in cast iron*

I have baked deep-dish pizze in my 12" pan, BBQ'd my pancakes, bacon, eggs, sausage, made my hot-sauces, cooked spagetti, baked lasagna, roasts, ham, deer, chicken, etc.

I will cook with my dutch-oven over an open fire making a chili or stew (with dumplings - yummy). Thanksgiving ham cooked in a dutch-oven out in the middle of no-where is great!

Hmm .. back to topic again

*Lids*

I purchased lids for my stove-top cook-ware seperately (one 5" and one 12") that are also made of cast-iron, my dutch oven and chili-pot both came with lids. I find using the lid keeps the food moist and hot! The lids have spikes pointing towards the food to direct moisture back into the food. Steaming vegies with a bit of water, oil and spices makes a quick and delicious meal.

There is alot of information on the 'net about cast-iron cooking and dutch-oven cooking. Way more than what I can put into a single message. I have 3 receipe books dedicated to cast-iron dutch-oven cooking which I read and try the amazing receipes from time to time.

Practice daily your cooking skills and you will be able to make meals fit for a king.


----------



## BlackPaladin

Great reminder about cast iron cookware.

"Seasoning" a cast-iron skillet is a lost art for some.


----------



## allmons

*So where can one learn?*

I have had mixed results seasoning new cast iron. Any one know the best way?


----------



## NaeKid

allmons said:


> I have had mixed results seasoning new cast iron. Any one know the best way?


I like bacon-grease best. In a pan, in the oven start baking the bacon. Make sure that you have the greasiest bacon possible when you start. Remove the bacon from the pan and drain off into a bowl all the bacon-fat.

Take your cast-iron pan (cold) and smear everything with the bacon-grease - handle, top, bottom, inside, outside - everything. Warm oven to 350°F and put the pan in for 1 hour.

Remove pan and wipe with paper towel and then allow to cool on stove-top or hot-pot-stand of some sort.

Regular use of the pan (always using a bit of oil to cook with) will keep it seasoned. The cooking oil can be anything that you have around - Pam, liquid Canola, Lard, bacon-fat, beef-fat .. anything that will help the food to not stick.

Seasoning is not a "one-time-only" deal - each time that you cook with the pan, it will continue its seasoning process - as long as you do not wash the pan, only wipe it down with a cloth or paper-towel.

Washing with more than just hot water will remove the seasoning and you will need to re-season the pan again.


----------



## Homer_Simpson

I use mine all the time, the misses still has an issue with just wiping it down so I season mine more than most.

One thing I found is to let the pan or dutch oven cool in the oven as the oven cools down, takes a few hours but seems to work well


----------



## Smithy

I don't want to question the OP, but I am curious about the "iron intake" notion. Wouldn't a properly seasoned pan actually keep a barrier (however thin) between the food and the metal itself?

That said, I love cooking with cast, but I wouldn't give up my teflon-coated deep-lipped fryer for eggs and hash, or pancakes on saturday mornings. Cleanup is just too easy, and the slippery nonstick-ness is worth the tradeoffs.


----------



## NaeKid

Smithy said:


> I don't want to question the OP, but I am curious about the "iron intake" notion. Wouldn't a properly seasoned pan actually keep a barrier (however thin) between the food and the metal itself?
> 
> That said, I love cooking with cast, but I wouldn't give up my teflon-coated deep-lipped fryer for eggs and hash, or pancakes on saturday mornings. Cleanup is just too easy, and the slippery nonstick-ness is worth the tradeoffs.


With everything that is cooked, some of the cooking surface will enter the food. Every time that you cook with your teflon coated cook-ware, some of the teflon will enter your physical being. Same with stainless and aluminum. Same with the cast-iron. The only cooking surface that is available now that is inert to the cooking transfer of surface to food is ... glass.

As for the studies that I have read about food and food-prep, I have found out that cooking with aluminum is nice for the texture, but, the aluminum has been shown to bring on Alzheimer's. Patients that have Alzheimer's have all shown to have elevated levels of aluminum in their system.

The teflon in cookware is shown to cause cancers - especially at the "end-of-life" of the cookware. Cooking only at very low temperatures and not allowing the surface to chip or peel is marginally safe.

One of the main ingredients of teflon is PFOA. PFOA is widespread in the blood of the general population (though in low concentrations), where it stays for up to 10 years before being eliminated. In laboratory animals, PFOA has been shown cause cancer, liver damage, growth defects, immune-system damage and death. Solid data is not available with regards to humans - yet.

With regards to your original question - both myself and my little lady are anemic. She is worse that I am, having a prescription for iron pills that she has to take as required. Before we got together, she relied 100% on the pills. After I started cooking for her with my cast iron, she only needed to boost her iron levels during her monthly.

For me, when I cooked with only stainless pots / pans / etc, I was anemic. Once I started cooking all my food with cast-iron, the majority of the symptoms went away (in general). I still have limited anemic episodes, and, when I realize that is the problem, I will then iron-boost myself with liver / beets / spinach / etc - all the high-iron-rich foods. Using only the cast-iron cookware for a "small" intake of iron keeps me relatively ok.


----------



## redskies

What are your main symptoms when you have an anemic episode?


----------



## NaeKid

redskies said:


> What are your main symptoms when you have an anemic episode?


My little lady gets to the point of having very low energy, lethargic and water-blisters grow on the backs of her hands and arms. For me, I have "head-rushes" and dizzy spells for no reason and feel drained of all energy.

When it is really bad, my "head-rushes" will be 1/2 way to full black-out where my eye-sight is completely gone, my hearing is fubar, but, I still have feeling - so if I am standing when it happens, I can "feel" the floor or a wall or a chair and attempt to hold my balance till my sight and hearing return. I haven't had that level for a good while now.


----------



## carnut1100

I love cooking with cast iron...
We only use cast iron or stainless steel. 
No aluminium or teflon coated stuff at all. 
Food tastes better from an iron pot!


----------



## Big B

Great comments on cast Iron..... thank you all.
Great idea obtaining very inexpensive cast iron.
At garage sales, I always look for the nastiest iron ware with baked on stuff all over it. They do not sell, who wants other peoples funk right????
I buy them cheap, after I find about four items, i go home and build a nice wood fire in the back yard.
I throw the cast iron on top of the fire and let them burn. 
About three hours later, when cooled down, I take out the cast and wala, they are clean as a whistle. All of that baked on funk , just burns off. I then reseason them and use or resell them at another sale. 
Yeah baby!

Question: recently I wanted to buy a 9" small pan to cok my eggs in each morning. i bought a new one and it has a rather rough ibside bottom surface, well after seasoning, the eggs always stick to the rough surface. 
While at a yard sale, I found a used 9" pan and it had a very smooth bottom in it, the eggs won't stick. WHy the difference???
It seems the older used stuff has the smoother surface.


----------



## carnut1100

Could be the grade of iron used as well. 
Also when it was machined they may have used a quicker but rougher cut on the new stuff.


----------



## rainbowgardens

There is a forum for cast iron cooking! Its called the IDOS Forum, or International Dutch Oven Society Forums. I don't know how to post links so you'll need to google it.
There are several threads on there about seasoning cast iron. I tried the high heat method. It gave me a nice black finish, but my fried eggs stuck to it. I've switched back to 350 degrees for a few hours.


----------



## Laddyboy

So why does cooking in the cast iron help your iron levels? How does that work exactly?

I too am anemic. I found out about 3 years when it was pretty bad. I had very low energy, was pale, and in the mornings while I was getting ready for work, I would get dizzy all the sudden and have to go lay down. I got prescribed iron pills and started taking them daily, as directed. Six months into in, my lab results showed that my iron levels had sky rocketed, which can be bad also. I started taking them every other day but my levels still remained high. Should I try taking them once a week? I don't feel like I used to, but my energy level is still very low. I just hate having the responsibility of taking pills. Maybe I should look into getting a cast iron skillet!


----------



## NaeKid

Big B said:


> Question: recently I wanted to buy a 9" small pan to cok my eggs in each morning. i bought a new one and it has a rather rough ibside bottom surface, well after seasoning, the eggs always stick to the rough surface.
> 
> While at a yard sale, I found a used 9" pan and it had a very smooth bottom in it, the eggs won't stick. WHy the difference???
> It seems the older used stuff has the smoother surface.


I have a couple of "rough-surface" pans. You can re-finish the pan if you have a twisted wire-brush and a grinder. A flap-disk on a grinder works as well. Start by cleaning the pan with the wire-brush to remove all scale, oils, etc. If it feels smooth to the touch after using the wire-brush - you are good to clean the pan and re-season.

If you are not happy with the results of the wire-brush, you can use a flap-disk on the same grinder to really smooth out the pan. Take care that you do not remove too much material. Clean and then re-season the pan.

If you do not have the tools to polish the pan (or do not wish to purchase the tools, or do not have the space to do it), you can locate a machine-shop near or in your town (welding shops can direct you to one if you cannot locate one in the yellow-pages) to polish it for you.


----------



## NaeKid

Laddyboy said:


> So why does cooking in the cast iron help your iron levels? How does that work exactly?
> 
> I too am anemic. I found out about 3 years when it was pretty bad. I had very low energy, was pale, and in the mornings while I was getting ready for work, I would get dizzy all the sudden and have to go lay down. I got prescribed iron pills and started taking them daily, as directed. Six months into in, my lab results showed that my iron levels had sky rocketed, which can be bad also. I started taking them every other day but my levels still remained high. Should I try taking them once a week? I don't feel like I used to, but my energy level is still very low. I just hate having the responsibility of taking pills. Maybe I should look into getting a cast iron skillet!


See post #7 in this thread for my theory on how and why my iron-levels have smoothed out.


----------



## Taylor335G

Are cast iron pans expensive? Where are they available at?


----------



## NaeKid

Taylor335G said:


> Are cast iron pans expensive? Where are they available at?


Depends on what you consider expensive. Some of my pans I got for $5 at Sally-Anne ThriftStores, some I got as gifts (because everyone I know knows how much I love cooking with cast), some I bought at loonie-bins (dollar-stores in the US), some came from speciality-cooking-supply stores (very expensive $75+) and some came from hardware stores for what I consider a reasonable price (my large dutch-oven cost me $25).

Look around at garage or estate sales for cast. Look around at thrift-stores and stores that take donations for cast. Hardware stores like CanadianTire and HomeHardware carry some cast iron cookware in their camping supply-zones.


----------



## marsvoltafan

Does Wal-Mart or Target carry any that you know if?


----------



## rainbowgardens

I bought my cast iron from Wal-mart. I also saw some at our new Kroger. It's like a super Kroger and carries lots of kitchen stuff.
I've seen cast iron at antique stores also. Some are over priced, but then again they are usually the older american made stuff.


----------



## mrboma

*Cast Iron*

I just picked these up yesterday....
UNAVAILABLE PRODUCT: 3 Pack Cast Iron Skillets

Less than 20.00 delivered for 3 Skillets.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## mitchshrader

i used to use a lot of cast iron, now i have some but it's backup to stainless pans & roasters.. i've still got a bean pot & a huge dutch oven, a big 'n two medium skillets, and a couple 'corn dodger' pans.. but don't use anything except the skillets occasionally cause maintenance on cast iron is just too tedious when there are better alternatives. 

Stainless I've got oodles and gobs.. triple bottom, mostly, and no brand loyalty whatsoever.. KitchenAid, Cuisinart, Emeril, Belgique, whatevah.. 

if it cooks, it's fine by me.. but CLEAN it? not if theres another way. cast is just too entertaining in the scrubbing and seasoning for a stodgy guy like me. i prefer less fun than that..


----------



## Canadian

Lodge Logic is great cast iron. You can get them at Bass Pro.

Staub is also a great brand but much more expensive.

Fontignac is good as well made in France.

Le Creuset is good but try to buy made in France pieces only.

Sometimes you can find good pieces at a relatives house or at lawn sales. 

I have cast iron pans from my grandparents that date back to 1920.


----------



## EvilTOJ

NaeKid said:


> As for the studies that I have read about food and food-prep, I have found out that cooking with aluminum is nice for the texture, but, the aluminum has been shown to bring on Alzheimer's. Patients that have Alzheimer's have all shown to have elevated levels of aluminum in their system.


Sorry for the minor derailment, but aluminum doesn't cause Alzheimer's. This myth was debunked years ago by the medical research community, and the US National Institutes of Health and Health Canada have long since ruled out a connection between Alzheimer's disease and aluminum cookware. Here's some cites. 
http://www.alzheimers.org.uk/site/scripts/documents_info.php?documentID=99
Alzheimer Myths
The Real Facts About Alzheimers and Aluminum - from EHSO


----------



## flylow

Smithy said:


> I don't want to question the OP, but I am curious about the "iron intake" notion. Wouldn't a properly seasoned pan actually keep a barrier (however thin) between the food and the metal itself?
> 
> That said, I love cooking with cast, but I wouldn't give up my teflon-coated deep-lipped fryer for eggs and hash, or pancakes on saturday mornings. Cleanup is just too easy, and the slippery nonstick-ness is worth the tradeoffs.


I got a nice griddle at Academy Sports (camping supplies) for less than $6. It covers two burners and making pancakes on Saturdays is every bit as easy as the teflon pans I gave up 10 years ago. I've been meaning to use the flip side to grill something (it has the raised ridges for "grill marks"), but the pancake thing with my 4-year-old is just too much fun.

-phil


----------



## O6nop

One little tidbit I haven't seen mentioned yet (unless it too is a myth) is to be sure not to use dish soap to clean cast iron, just use plain water and a steel wool or brass chore-boy, or boil water in it. Also, heat the skillet well before putting any food on it. The soap can make its way into the voids of the cast iron surface and the soap taste will transfer to your food.

I've found some good cast iron at the Goodwill.


----------



## Canadian

The dish soap thing is a bit of a myth - if only because dish soap is a pretty mild substance. Purists will say to clean it with water only and then wipe it with a thin coat of oil. I find regular mild dish soap is fine. A well seasoned pan comes clean with one wipe of the sponge.

However, you should not use any kind of cleanser on the cast iron. It is porous and stuff will end up in the pores and be released into the food. Stuff like powdered cleaners and oven cleaner are things you don't want to eat.

Ordinary dish soap isn't a great meal but ingesting a tiny amount of mild soap won't hurt anyone. I say use a little soap if you want and rinse well. Never use cleanser.


----------



## Ebin

flylow said:


> I got a nice griddle at Academy Sports (camping supplies) for less than $6. It covers two burners and making pancakes on Saturdays is every bit as easy as the teflon pans I gave up 10 years ago. I've been meaning to use the flip side to grill something (it has the raised ridges for "grill marks"), but the pancake thing with my 4-year-old is just too much fun.
> 
> -phil


I'll have to check that out. Was it on sale or is that how much it is regular price? If so, that is a heck of a steal! I could really use me one of those. I got some tank tops and shorts for Christmas from some relatives so I think I'll take those back and try to find me one. Do you remember the brand of it?

And by the way- the pancake thing with your 4 year old sounds too fun! I'm gonna have to do that with my kiddos! Do you ever add blueberries or anything?

Can you make waffles on it you think?


----------



## flylow

Ebin said:


> I'll have to check that out. Was it on sale or is that how much it is regular price? If so, that is a heck of a steal! I could really use me one of those. I got some tank tops and shorts for Christmas from some relatives so I think I'll take those back and try to find me one. Do you remember the brand of it?
> 
> And by the way- the pancake thing with your 4 year old sounds too fun! I'm gonna have to do that with my kiddos! Do you ever add blueberries or anything?
> 
> Can you make waffles on it you think?


That was the regular price. My local store here in Fort Worth carries two different brands, but they look and sound exactly the same (I picked 'em up and gave 'em a knuckle rap to try and tell if there was some difference). One brand was priced $15 and the other $6. If I get by there again I'll check for the brand name.

We like to do a tiny bit of food coloring in the pancake batter to make colored pancakes. Just a bit of the gel stuff on a toothpick makes them pastel colors. You might be able to make some sort of waffle on one. It would be one-sided, though. Maybe buy two, put them face-to-face and slap them in the oven?


----------



## The_Blob

Canadian said:


> Ordinary dish soap isn't a great meal but ingesting a tiny amount of mild soap won't hurt anyone. I say use a little soap if you want and rinse well.


even undetectable by taste or smell quantities of soap will upset your stomach & give you mild diarhea... a lesson learned by my uncle in Vietnam, one of the demoralizing things that used to happen was soap flakes being put in the food.


----------



## skip

I have gotten my cast iron from several places. I bought a 15" skillet and a 4qt dutch oven at a local tool sale for less than $20 each. after a little polishing and a lot of seasoning, I have them cooking pretty decently. I bought a set from American Camper that has a 10" and a 8" skillet, a 8 qt. dutch oven, a griddle, and two pots with lids. Gave less than $50 for the set. Again after a lot of seasoning, I have some decent cookware. I have some other odds and ends I have bought at flea markets and yard sale, and I wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## FTG05

Cast iron dietetic study from 1986:

Cast Iron Pans, Iron and Carcinogens in Cast Iron, Techniques for Restoring an old Cast-Iron Skillet

Al


----------



## gypsysue

I have a "Cast Iron" question. We bought a cast iron waffle maker, the kind you can use on a woodstover or a regular stove top. Anyway, it's new and it's a funny Gray color (as opposed to the black of my other cast iron stuff).

The problem is that it has a waxy/oily residue on it. We've boiled it in water, washed it with soap, tried to go ahead and cure it to see if that would get rid of it. Nothing has helped, and we haven't been able to cook with it.

We bought it from Lehman's. They're supposed to be a pretty reputable company.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## horseman09

gypsysue said:


> I have a "Cast Iron" question. We bought a cast iron waffle maker, the kind you can use on a woodstover or a regular stove top. Anyway, it's new and it's a funny Gray color (as opposed to the black of my other cast iron stuff).
> 
> The problem is that it has a waxy/oily residue on it. We've boiled it in water, washed it with soap, tried to go ahead and cure it to see if that would get rid of it. Nothing has helped, and we haven't been able to cook with it.
> 
> We bought it from Lehman's. They're supposed to be a pretty reputable company.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Yup. Throw it in the fire. Really. Throw it in the fire. When all the junk is burned off, then scrub it good with detergent, then cure it with bacon grease.


----------



## Littlebit

Horsemans got it right. Thats the best way to tackle the job. My family been doing it that way forever.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Makes sense. Burn it off. Nothing else has worked. I'll give that a try. (Oops...this is gypsysue...my husband (mmm) is signed in on this computer instead of me... Guess I'll go back to my computer now!)


----------



## NaeKid

gypsysue said:


> I have a "Cast Iron" question. We bought a cast iron waffle maker, the kind you can use on a woodstover or a regular stove top. Anyway, it's new and it's a funny Gray color (as opposed to the black of my other cast iron stuff).
> 
> The problem is that it has a waxy/oily residue on it. We've boiled it in water, washed it with soap, tried to go ahead and cure it to see if that would get rid of it. Nothing has helped, and we haven't been able to cook with it.
> 
> We bought it from Lehman's. They're supposed to be a pretty reputable company.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


The color described is what cast-iron looks fresh out of the foundry. They with either "pre-season" it for you or dip it in a parafin-wax for shipping so that it doesn't rust between the foundry and the store-shelves.

I had a tea-pot that was coated in wax when I got it. I did the "boil-hot-water in it" thing and dumped it out. I went through alot of water doing that. It was better, but, not where I wanted it.

Then I put it in an oven at 250° F upside-down and allowed the wax to melt and drip-out onto a piece of tin-foil.

I finally put the tea-pot into my BBQ and just let it be on low-heat for about 4hrs, checked and it seemed clean enough. I boiled up some water for tea, sniff-tested and then made my first tea. Didn't taste all that great. :dunno:

So, I decided to make up a batch of tomato-soup in the tea-pot - that turned out great. :2thumb: Been using it as a soup-pot since


----------



## gypsysue

Wow, naekid, you went through a lot with that tea-pot! I guess next cool, rainy day when the wood stove is fired up all morning I'll throw the cast-iron waffle maker in there! Can't very well make tomato-soup in my waffle maker, eh? lol


----------



## NaeKid

gypsysue said:


> Wow, naekid, you went through a lot with that tea-pot! I guess next cool, rainy day when the wood stove is fired up all morning I'll throw the cast-iron waffle maker in there! Can't very well make tomato-soup in my waffle maker, eh? lol


Noppers - but - you can make an amazing omlette in a waffle-iron. I have three cast-iron waffle-irons right now, one cast in the year 1910 and two that I picked up at brand-new at a local-store that I had to season (they also were waxed). I use the two new ones for camp-fire waffles. Will be using them next weekend (Canada's B-Day) with the grandson. He loves PawPa's pancakes :2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue

An omelett in a waffle iron? Seriously? Wow! 

Yeah, we know about Canada Day here where we live, just below the border! It's like having two holidays close together, with the U.S.'s Independence Day just a few days later! Have fun with your Grandson!


----------



## NaeKid

gypsysue said:


> An omelett in a waffle iron? Seriously? Wow!


Oh, for sure! Keep the heat a little lower than what you would for pancakes / waffles and make sure to really oil the pans before putting in the egg / cream / spice mixture (I like caraway, garlic powder, sage and thyme). When it is cooked, place on a warmed dinner plate and then sprinkle diced ham (warmed in a cast-iron pan in maple-syrup), shredded cheese and fresh cubed mushrooms.

Place in an oven at about 250° F while the rest of the meals are being cooked in the waffle irons and then serve the meals to everyone (good for groups under 8 people). You don't want to leave the egg-waffles in the oven for much more than 15 minutes as the eggs can become rubbery, but, you want enough time in the oven for the cheese to start melting.

Another nice touch is to slice fresh bread and place into the oven to warm (not toast), fresh butter and home-made jams really sets off the meal.

You will want to experiment with your waffle-irons and the amount of eggs that they can handle. Depending on the size / shape of the divots, you might be able to do two small eggs or maybe two large eggs per cooking session. You will know that you have the right amount of liquid in the irons when they are about 3/4 full. It will allow the eggs to rise-to-fill the area.


----------



## gypsysue

Thanks, naekid, it sounds like something I'll try! Really love the sound of the ham in maple syrup, shredded cheese, and mushrooms! Mmmmm! Cruel, though, because I have been putting off making breakfast this morning and I'm starving!

If they're seasoned right (the cast iron) do you need to oil them again so the eggs won't stick? What about waffles, will I need to oil the iron before each use? My big frying pan only needs oil occasionally, and depends what I'm making.


----------



## NaeKid

gypsysue said:


> Thanks, naekid, it sounds like something I'll try! Really love the sound of the ham in maple syrup, shredded cheese, and mushrooms! Mmmmm! Cruel, though, because I have been putting off making breakfast this morning and I'm starving!
> 
> If they're seasoned right (the cast iron) do you need to oil them again so the eggs won't stick? What about waffles, will I need to oil the iron before each use? My big frying pan only needs oil occasionally, and depends what I'm making.


I find with eggs you must always oil the pans - even a little bit is good. I find that having the right amount of oil in the pan will create an environment for a fluffier scrambled egg / omlette.

The only time that I do not oil the pans is when I am steaming in the pans or making liquid-based foods (soup, stew, chili, sauces, etc).


----------



## roaringaslan

*preseasoned?*

so if you see some beautiful black cast iron in a store advertised as preseasoned...would you trust it and cook in it? Or season it anyway?


----------



## horseman09

roaringaslan said:


> so if you see some beautiful black cast iron in a store advertised as preseasoned...would you trust it and cook in it? Or season it anyway?


First of all, where was it made? China? Throw it in the fire to cook it off, then go through your own curing process. Better yet, don't buy it in the first place.

Made in America? At the very least, scrub it good with a detergent, then cure it. Maybe there is a company out there that really does cure new cast iron properly, but I haven't seen it yet.

A note when curing.............put your new skillet in the oven upside down when curing.


----------



## FTG05

roaringaslan said:


> so if you see some beautiful black cast iron in a store advertised as preseasoned...would you trust it and cook in it? Or season it anyway?


If it was made by Lodge, then you're good to go. You can either use it as-is or season it some more, your choice.

Just don't buy any cast iron from China.

Good luck.

Al


----------



## skip

I've been experimenting using the DO as an oven. We've made biscuits, cherry and peach cobbler, and pineapple upside-down cake. All have turned out great..


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

We got all kinds a cast iron, to much to list by the piece, all sorts a fryin pans, round ones an square. Griddles, round an rectangles, ducth ovens and camp ovens from tiny little one person ones ta the big 16 inch one that gets used fer catering. Nice little sauce pots and biscuit pans. 

Just bought a old cast iron tortia press which makes great corn tortias.

Whith just a bit of care it will last several life times, some of ours are from my grandparents an here grandparents.


----------



## Sourdough

I just brought home a new UDO14 an "Ultimate" Dutch Oven by Camp Chef. I am quivering with excitement...........


----------



## NaeKid

Sourdough said:


> I just brought home a new UDO14 an "Ultimate" Dutch Oven by Camp Chef. I am quivering with excitement...........


I am waiting to hear how your first roast, bread, stew, etc turns out.


----------



## gypsysue

I finally had a chance to throw my waffle maker in the fire and burn off that waxy oily crap on it. Came out great, got it seasoned, and made the first waffles in it a few days ago. Still needs a little more seasoning. Some of the waffles stuck, all though I was able to nudge them out with a fork. 

Man, they were sure GOOD though!


----------



## Emerald

Cool!

The hubby and I were looking at some cast iron on a clearance rack at TSC this weekend and were dismayed at how rough the cooking surface seems compared to the really old stuff we got for $20 from the neighbors. When cooking with them does food stick in them? We just were thinking about buying the bigger Dutch oven on legs for camping and the back yard. But the inside was not nice and smooth like the old one.( I think they were Lodge but now I can't remember.)


----------



## NaeKid

Emerald said:


> Cool!
> 
> The hubby and I were looking at some cast iron on a clearance rack at TSC this weekend and were dismayed at how rough the cooking surface seems compared to the really old stuff we got for $20 from the neighbors. When cooking with them does food stick in them? We just were thinking about buying the bigger Dutch oven on legs for camping and the back yard. But the inside was not nice and smooth like the old one.( I think they were Lodge but now I can't remember.)


I believe that was asked earlier in the thread ...

Yuppers, I found it and my answer back to it ...



NaeKid said:


> I have a couple of "rough-surface" pans. You can re-finish the pan if you have a twisted wire-brush and a grinder. A flap-disk on a grinder works as well. Start by cleaning the pan with the wire-brush to remove all scale, oils, etc. If it feels smooth to the touch after using the wire-brush - you are good to clean the pan and re-season.
> 
> If you are not happy with the results of the wire-brush, you can use a flap-disk on the same grinder to really smooth out the pan. Take care that you do not remove too much material. Clean and then re-season the pan.
> 
> If you do not have the tools to polish the pan (or do not wish to purchase the tools, or do not have the space to do it), you can locate a machine-shop near or in your town (welding shops can direct you to one if you cannot locate one in the yellow-pages) to polish it for you.


----------



## Emerald

NaeKid said:


> I believe that was asked earlier in the thread ...
> 
> Yuppers, I found it and my answer back to it ...


Geez! I am slow today- I read this entire thread awhile ago and totally forgot! Sorry, but thanks for the remind! Might have to keep an eye on those big DO then- I have all kinds of tools and such out in the shed and probably have everything I need to fix the inside.! Thanks again!


----------



## NaeKid

I just thought that I would share a couple of pictures of three pieces of cast-iron that I have. At the front left is my small sauce pan with lid that I use quite regularly for doing eggs, sauces (spag-sauce) and anything else. It is small and light which makes it very nice to work with.

At the back left is my dutch oven. I don't know how many quarts it holds, but, I have used it as a roaster for ham, chicken, turkey and as a stewing pot, a soup pot, a chili pot, etc. That oven has been with me camping many times and has been in many a fire, it has cooked food over the BBQ, in my oven inside the house and on stove-top. It works as an amazing slow-cooker over the electric element on the stove. In case you are wondering, I will only use the dutch-oven on the left front element. The feet on the oven allow it to sit above the element for the best distribution of heat (and its easier to lift the lid when required). 

At the back right is my water-pot that I have used to boil water, used to make soups and such. The size is such that making a meal for two people works very well.

At the right front are three of my dutch-oven recipe books. They are more than just a recipe book telling you ingredients but they describe the right way to layer food into the pot, how many briquettes are required to cook the food at the right temperature or how many coals need to be put over the oven and under the oven for cooking at an open fire. There is care of cast-iron information in the books and some great stories in one of them.

Anyway, enough talk, here are the pictures. Sorry - I didn't wipe down the stove after making supper ...


----------



## gypsysue

Great cast iron!

We have the book in the middle! Good book.

Electric stove??? What are you thinking??? (just kidding!)


----------



## NaeKid

gypsysue said:


> Electric stove??? What are you thinking??? (just kidding!)


It came with the house. I find that it works very well and I am so glad that I don't have one of those glass-topped P.O.S.'s - I would never be able to put my dutch oven on the top of something like that without breaking it ..

I do have a combo gas-stove and wood-stove waiting to be put to use in the new place. I have it stored at work right now, wrapped in packing-wrap to keep bugs and steel-cutting dust from getting inside it ..


----------



## gypsysue

I have a terrible time figuring electric stoves out, having cooked on gas most of my life. Those electric coils take a while to heat, then when you turn it down or off it takes a while to cool. 

If I had to cook on one for a long period of time I imagine I'd get used to it and I'd stop burning food after turning off the burner and forgetting it would stay hot for a while!

naekid, I hope you get your place in the country soon so you can enjoy all the things you've got stored for it! Your house-warming party should be "cast iron cooking only"


----------



## NaeKid

gypsysue said:


> I have a terrible time figuring electric stoves out, having cooked on gas most of my life. Those electric coils take a while to heat, then when you turn it down or off it takes a while to cool.
> 
> If I had to cook on one for a long period of time I imagine I'd get used to it and I'd stop burning food after turning off the burner and forgetting it would stay hot for a while!
> 
> naekid, I hope you get your place in the country soon so you can enjoy all the things you've got stored for it! Your house-warming party should be "cast iron cooking only"


I am just as comfortable with gas-stove as I am with electric-stove. Each has a benefit and each has its detriment.

Electric-stove is very clean and when cooking with cast-iron, I use 1/4 the heat to cook as what I do with stainless-steel. My elements rarely glow white-hot at home, it is only for boiling water that they may reach that point.

A gas-stove cooks quickly, but, you have to be right on top of things at all times. You cannot leave the stove for long while doing other things in the middle of cooking. At the restaraunt that I work at, we have everything gas and the food comes out perfect everytime. Yes, we also have lots of flare-ups of fire, so, the roof-section is all insulated stainless with filtration systems and fire-suppressers and ... the list goes on with the amount of safety features that are needed to cook with gas.

Now, there is one cooking aparatus that I haven't figured out how to use - that is a microwave. My cast-iron barely fits in those things .. :ignore:


----------



## paulwheaton

I'm gonna join up with the bunch that gets the willies around teflon.

I'm also gonna point something out that is probably of particular interest to you all: the issue with soap and cast iron is actually about MAKING soap! The lye will destroy the seasoning layer. Soap (or detergent) will not harm the polymerized oil that is the seasoning layer.

A few years ago I became mighty obsessed with cast iron issues and put in a few hundred hours digging for info and conducting experiments. My notes (if anybody cares) can be found here: cast iron skillet notes

I now get lots of questions about that. The most common question is on cleanup after getting some stuff really stuck on there. So this morning I made a video about that:

YouTube - paulwheaton12's Channel


----------



## twiggie

I was at a yard sale recently and found a iron grill/griddle that was barely recognizable from all the rust, got it for a dollar. After some intensive rust removal and seasoning it's easily the best dollar I've ever spent. Best part is that once the rust was removed I found the Lodge stamp on the side! I use it to cook as often as possible, bacon, burgers, pancakes, eggs, steak. It's a beautiful thing. I own a 12" Lodge dutch oven but haven't gotten a chance to use it yet. I'm looking forward to a lamb shank to put in it.


----------



## HozayBuck

*How did I miss this thread??*

I love cast iron cookware! I have at least 4 larger skillets and a large and small dutch oven and 2 griddles

My fave is one my mom gave me, she 91 now and finds it too heavy for her.. it's so smooth in the bottom you can see your face in it!!..

I wash mine every time i use them but don't "scrub" them hard, then dry them on the stove until real hot and put a tiny bit of olive oil in it then wipe with a paper towel, after it cools a bit I wipe out the excess oil and it's good to go...

I've always wanted a waffle iron but figured it would be more trouble then it was worth...maybe I'll rethink that ..

Garage sales can turn up some really great old iron!! I have a 6" skillet my GF bought for me at a gun show... $2.00...smooth as silk and really well seasoned.. I had one my mom gave me that was the old fashion chicken fryer about a 12 " by 4" deep... let my ex steal it...still pisses me off!...

Life I guess...

HB


----------



## gypsysue

NaeKid said:


> Now, there is one cooking aparatus that I haven't figured out how to use - that is a microwave. My cast-iron barely fits in those things .. :ignore:


guess ya need a bigger microwave! lol Thanks for the laugh!

Hozay, you oughta get the waffle iron! Ours is working great now. We set both sides on the woodstove in the morning, to heat. Then when we pour the batter on one part and set the other on top and let 'er cook! Wonderful!


----------



## HozayBuck

May have to do that.. I love waffles .. but with several people breakfast can take a loooong time...


----------



## NaeKid

HozayBuck said:


> May have to do that.. I love waffles .. but with several people breakfast can take a loooong time...


I have two of the "camping" waffle-irons, so, with a little bit of creative cooking I can keep both of them going smoothly till the batter runs out. I haven't tried to feed more than 3 people at a time with them, but, if I practice a little more, I am sure that I could come up with a rhythm that would work.

I also have an iron that is getting close to 110 years old. That one has a base designed for cooking over a wood-stove that was common in the late 1800's early 1900's ... Yes - I have made waffles in that one as well


----------



## gypsysue

I'm thinking we need a second waffle iron, too.

If I'm feeding a bunch of us, I set a place on a warming rack at the back of the woodstove, with a bowl upside-down over it as a loose cover, and I stack the waffles in there to keep them hot. Covering them with a mis-fitting bowl lets steam escape so they don't get soggy, yet it keeps them from drying out like they would uncovered.

My cast iron waffle maker unhinges in the middle and I can lay both halves on the woodstove to heat. It sure makes great waffles. I don't "wash" it, as in soap and water. I run water over it briefly while it's still warm, then use a cloth to wipe off any dry batter or other "crud". Then hang it back up until the next time. If it starts acting dry or the waffles start sticking, I oil it again.


----------



## OldFashionedMama

I only have one cast iron skillet. I haven't been using it as much since my DH got me an awesome non-stick griddle and casserole skillet. I like cast iron, but sometimes I am too busy and tired to rinse it out immediately, then I HAVE to use soap to clean it, then re-season it, etc...Too much work right now. I use stainless pots for pasta and cooking down jam and applesauce, and enameled cast iron for sauces, rice, etc... I want to try copper but I can't afford it right now.


----------



## gypsysue

Yeah, and the cast iron is heavy. You have to reach the point where you're ready to make that committment to using them! For years I had them and used my enamel or glass pans instead. But now that we're out in our cabin in the boonies, it just seems more natural to use the cast iron!

Here's this morning's breakfast, waffles on the woodstove. Tea kettle for hot water for hot cocoa is to the right.


----------



## NaeKid

I whipped up pancakes this morning on my cast-iron pans and also make some hot chocolate ... great minds think alike, eh!?


----------



## HozayBuck

gypsysue said:


> Yeah, and the cast iron is heavy. You have to reach the point where you're ready to make that committment to using them! For years I had them and used my enamel or glass pans instead. But now that we're out in our cabin in the boonies, it just seems more natural to use the cast iron!
> 
> Here's this morning's breakfast, waffles on the woodstove. Tea kettle for hot water for hot cocoa is to the right.


Hy GS when you use that waffle iron do you get it good and hot, then pour in the batter? kinda have to since it won't cool down between cakes..

Nuther thing I have is the corn stick pan never used it coz I have a cast iron skillet that makes heaven cornbread and I've seen a thousand of them in garage sales etc, but never seen anybody use one... don't seem big nuf to me, hell I can eat all those in one sitting...

Hey! funny thang!! I too had hot cakes this am, with eggs and dead pig....truck stop...$6.50...


----------



## gypsysue

NaeKid said:


> I whipped up pancakes this morning on my cast-iron pans and also make some hot chocolate ... great minds think alike, eh!?


Yup! Only Hozay cheated and went to a truck stop, and I don't think he had the Hot Chocolate!

I was thinking we should all come up to Calgary and have waffles with you guys, naekid! Your cooking always sounds so mouth-watering!

Hozay, I make sure both pieces are well-oiled, and I build up the fire in the stove and lay the waffle iron on top. Then while it's heating I mix up the batter (from scratch!) and when a little dollop of it sizzles when it hits the iron, I ladle batter onto it.

Then I put on an elbow-length welding glove, since I'm so prone to burning my arm by bumping the stove!, and put the other half onto the first half. After a minute or so, wearing the glove, I turn it over and let it go another minute or two.

I got the stove too hot today and they were cooking to fast. Got one kinda dark. I damped the stove down and let it cool a mite before I cooked the rest. Lots of leftovers, already bagged and in the freezer for impromptu snacks or lazy breakfasts.

Hozay, you oughta come over for waffles and hot chocolate (or coffee!) before you head south for the winter.


----------



## HozayBuck

gypsysue said:


> Yup! Only Hozay cheated and went to a truck stop, and I don't think he had the Hot Chocolate!
> 
> I was thinking we should all come up to Calgary and have waffles with you guys, naekid! Your cooking always sounds so mouth-watering!
> 
> Hozay, I make sure both pieces are well-oiled, and I build up the fire in the stove and lay the waffle iron on top. Then while it's heating I mix up the batter (from scratch!) and when a little dollop of it sizzles when it hits the iron, I ladle batter onto it.
> 
> Then I put on an elbow-length welding glove, since I'm so prone to burning my arm by bumping the stove!, and put the other half onto the first half. After a minute or so, wearing the glove, I turn it over and let it go another minute or two.
> 
> I got the stove too hot today and they were cooking to fast. Got one kinda dark. I damped the stove down and let it cool a mite before I cooked the rest.  Lots of leftovers, already bagged and in the freezer for impromptu snacks or lazy breakfasts.
> 
> Hozay, you oughta come over for waffles and hot chocolate (or coffee!) before you head south for the winter.


Ya know, I just may do that.. I'll get in touch...


----------



## gypsysue

HozayBuck said:


> Ya know, I just may do that.. I'll get in touch...


We'll be waiting!


----------



## sailaway

I have been on a road trip the last 2 weeks and stopped by the Lodge Factory store in South Pittsburgh, Tn., across the street from the Lodge Foundry and got a 10 1/2" frying pan for $3.99 and a 3 qt dutch oven for $19.99. Can't wait to use them at the next scout camp out. They have discount coupons in the Tn. welcome center for the skillet.


----------



## gypsysue

NICE, sailaway! Great deal!


----------



## *Andi

sailaway said:


> I have been on a road trip the last 2 weeks and stopped by the Lodge Factory store in South Pittsburgh, Tn., across the street from the Lodge Foundry and got a 10 1/2" frying pan for $3.99 and a 3 qt dutch oven for $19.99. Can't wait to use them at the next scout camp out. They have discount coupons in the Tn. welcome center for the skillet.


Cool!!!!

I need a dutch oven ...


----------



## Clarice

I love my cast iron cookware. I am always on the lookout for more at yard & estate sales. I would love to find a bacon press and some more lids.


----------



## OHprepper

i was able to salvage three skillets af varying sizes and a dutch oven (all cast iron) from my grandpas barn. after about an hour with steel wool and a whole lotta elbow grease, they are the only thing i cook with. he told me they had been in the barn since my dad was a child (1950's). hopefully one day my grandchildren cook on them too.


----------



## lilmissy0740

Since this thread was revived, hopefully I get an answer. How do you store your cast iron? Right now I have 4 of them in my oven, pizza, muffin, pie, and a few others are sitting on a bench out of my way in the kitchen. Do you hang em? Stack em?
Also I got for Christmas a bunch of pans that I had to season, rusty ones, but different. One looks like it would be for hot dogs but maybe half the size of one with 2 rows and about 10 of the round rectangles down each side. Any ideas?


----------



## ContinualHarvest

MY cast iron, I just use a steel scouring pad (Never copper), wipe down with a paper towel and some olive oil. They stay rust free. Ig I cook with it, I try to clean it right away.


----------



## Dixie

lilmissy0740 said:


> Since this thread was revived, hopefully I get an answer. How do you store your cast iron? Right now I have 4 of them in my oven, pizza, muffin, pie, and a few others are sitting on a bench out of my way in the kitchen. Do you hang em? Stack em?
> 
> Also I got for Christmas a bunch of pans that I had to season, rusty ones, but different. One looks like it would be for hot dogs but maybe half the size of one with 2 rows and about 10 of the round rectangles down each side. Any ideas?


Mine are with my other pots and pans, under the stove ( hard to explain, you would have to see the stove) as I use them every day.

Are you talking about the cornstick pan?


----------



## exsheeple

Mine hang on the wall above my stove....I love my cast and would be lost without it. My DO sits on a shelf under the counter.


----------



## Lake Windsong

The pan that looks like it's for hot dogs is a cornbread pan. Makes individual cornbread sticks, sometimes the pans have a design in them.


----------



## TopTop

Lake Windsong said:


> The pan that looks like it's for hot dogs is a cornbread pan. Makes individual cornbread sticks, sometimes the pans have a design in them.


We picked up two of those about a year ago. Each pan makes five bread sticks that look like little ears of corn. We also use cast iron almost exclusively. When the woodstove is going my wife uses a stone for home made pizza & sometimes bread. Cooking on the stone really makes a difference.


----------



## stayingthegame

when I wash my cast iron I put it in my oven to dry it. if it seems to need a re-coat of oil I put it on then. I have electric too (glass top). (when canning I have to turn the stove off about 10 to 15 mins before it is done, the pressure will stay up at 15 lbx for sometimes 20 mins before it drops.)


----------



## TopTop

This is probably not the right thread, but has anyone tried the new ceramic knives. I picked up a couple cheap ones at Horrible Freight & my wife loves them. Note-if you drop a glass knife on a glass floor the floor will win.


----------



## lilmissy0740

Guess I need to start to hang my pans. I hate to take them out of the oven to use it, they are so dang heavy.
My pan doesnt have a corn design, I guess thats why I never thought of it for corn bread.


----------



## lazydaisy67

I LOVE my cast iron! I am always on the look-out for more. I talked with a antiques dealer who sold the griswold (sp?) brand for many years. She claims that lard is the best to cure them, which I suppose is the same as bacon grease. That's what I use.


----------



## NaeKid

lilmissy0740 said:


> Since this thread was revived, hopefully I get an answer. How do you store your cast iron? Right now I have 4 of them in my oven, pizza, muffin, pie, and a few others are sitting on a bench out of my way in the kitchen. Do you hang em? Stack em?
> Also I got for Christmas a bunch of pans that I had to season, rusty ones, but different. One looks like it would be for hot dogs but maybe half the size of one with 2 rows and about 10 of the round rectangles down each side. Any ideas?


My "main-use" cast-iron virtually stays on top of my stove all day every day of the week. I have one griddle that lives in my oven, even when I do other baking without needing it, it stays there. Then I have a wooden 5-shelf unit where I stack the rest of my cast-iron collection - they take up three shelves on the unit. The other two shelves are for things like a bread-maker, rice-cooker, slow-cooker and some misc. books.

I have a hanger-rack that I purchased years ago, never ever hung it up - it will be on my list of things to do, but, it isn't very high on my list yet.


----------



## lilmissy0740

I think I am going to paint some Uni-Strut black and hang that from my ceiling and use S hooks to hang the cast iron. Seen it in a kitchen store and looked really rustic.


----------



## JayJay

stayingthegame said:


> when I wash my cast iron I put it in my oven to dry it. if it seems to need a re-coat of oil I put it on then. I have electric too (glass top). (when canning I have to turn the stove off about 10 to 15 mins before it is done, the pressure will stay up at 15 lbx for sometimes 20 mins before it drops.)


I finally got a cast iron at TSC for $25...and I remember my granny ALWAYS placed her skillet in the warm oven after washing it.
My directions say never use soap; just a steel brush and hot water.


----------



## Beanie

Cast iron is great!!
Bacon grease is the key!

JayJay - you nailed it...NEVER soap on cast iron.


----------



## diannamarsolek

god yes i love my cast iron it and one pan of hamerd iron and my iron wok are all i cook in i have about 40 pieces and love it i used it win i was on kemo and they said it did me allot of good i had more iron in my blood than the ones on iron pills my grandfather died of alz he was one of the only cases in history to die of it not from something else and YES he had a allot of aluminium in him from my grand mother all her cook ware was aluminium


----------



## desertfox

I only use cast iron on my propane cook stove. I only have cast iron in my RV. I will not use Teflon, it gets scratched, and is useless. 

I wash my cast iron, but season it with vegetable oil everytime in a stove. I am 68 years old and believe in cast iron, like i believe in my firearms.
fox


----------



## Kessler

Smithy said:


> I don't want to question the OP, but I am curious about the "iron intake" notion. Wouldn't a properly seasoned pan actually keep a barrier (however thin) between the food and the metal itself?
> 
> That said, I love cooking with cast, but I wouldn't give up my teflon-coated deep-lipped fryer for eggs and hash, or pancakes on saturday mornings. Cleanup is just too easy, and the slippery nonstick-ness is worth the tradeoffs.


I can't answer the "iron intake" thing, but I can say that I can literally tip my cast iron griddle and fried eggs will slide off in the plate, pancakes too!


----------



## JayJay

Beanie said:


> Cast iron is great!!
> Bacon grease is the key!
> 
> JayJay - you nailed it...NEVER soap on cast iron.


At the 400 mile yard sale, I found a medium sized cast iron, looks like right off the shelf, for $8.
Someone even seasoned it for me!!!


----------



## redneckhillbilly

I have a couple of smaller pans that i got from my mother. Last year bought a DO and a small round skillet from Academy and both had the rough surface. 4" flapper sanding disc on grinder smoothed them both out and after seasoning eggs will slide around on the skillet using just a tab of butter. Picked up a 12" Lodge pan from WallyWorld for $20. Same thing, smooth then season. I only use bacon grease to season with. Wipe with damp rag after using and good to go. If i do have some sticking or cooked on foods, i just run hot water over them while still hot and it rinses right out.


----------



## surviving

*i also use*

Cast iron is all I use except for my Le Creuset's'

Sheila
www.survivingsurvivalism.com


----------



## bananagoatgruff

*cast iron*

Naekid,
I read one time that you can restore old damaged cast iron by soaking it in red devil lye, and then following your seasoning scenario. Have you any info on whether or not this works. I just came into a bunch of old cast iron that needs help if possible.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Big B said:


> Great comments on cast Iron..... thank you all.
> Great idea obtaining very inexpensive cast iron.
> At garage sales, I always look for the nastiest iron ware with baked on stuff all over it. They do not sell, who wants other peoples funk right????
> I buy them cheap, after I find about four items, i go home and build a nice wood fire in the back yard.
> I throw the cast iron on top of the fire and let them burn.
> About three hours later, when cooled down, I take out the cast and wala, they are clean as a whistle. All of that baked on funk , just burns off. I then reseason them and use or resell them at another sale.
> Yeah baby!
> 
> Question: recently I wanted to buy a 9" small pan to cok my eggs in each morning. i bought a new one and it has a rather rough ibside bottom surface, well after seasoning, the eggs always stick to the rough surface.
> While at a yard sale, I found a used 9" pan and it had a very smooth bottom in it, the eggs won't stick. WHy the difference???
> It seems the older used stuff has the smoother surface.


The new pan will will become less rough over time. Be sure to use a stainless steel spatula. It takes time. I bought several pieces of new cast iron cookware about 3 years ago and they are used every day. They are just now starting to become "non stick".
BTW No iron deficiencies in my house.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

surviving said:


> Cast iron is all I use except for my Le Creuset's'
> 
> Sheila
> www.survivingsurvivalism.com


I love my enamel coated cast iron Le Creuset


----------



## surviving

Smithy said:


> That said, I love cooking with cast, but I wouldn't give up my teflon-coated deep-lipped fryer for eggs and hash, or pancakes on saturday mornings. Cleanup is just too easy, and the slippery nonstick-ness is worth the tradeoffs.


I do all my cookong on my woodstove with cast iron. I thought I would miss my teflon, too, but I find my "egg pan" (the one I try to use only for frying eggs) has become non-stick. I also find that if I don't let the pan get too hot before putting the eggs into it, they don't stick at all.

Peace,
Sheila
Survivingsurvivalism.com


----------



## BillS

A cast iron frying pan is a nice weapon too.


----------



## Magus

Post of the day award goes to BillS! 

Mmmmm fried eggs and scrambled brains.


----------



## LdMorgan

Smithy said:


> I don't want to question the OP, but I am curious about the "iron intake" notion. Wouldn't a properly seasoned pan actually keep a barrier (however thin) between the food and the metal itself?...


I read some years ago about a boarding school in Malaysia where the students food had traditionally been prepared in cast iron. The place got "modernized", and all the cast iron cookware was taken away.

The students immediately started coming down with iron-deficiency anemia.

Taking the hint, all the modern Stainless & Aluminum cookware was disposed off, and they went back to the traditional cast iron.

The anemia problems promptly went away.

The amount of iron a person gets from cast iron cookware is small but significant.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

CraigsList is another source for finding stuff yer in need off........
$65 for all of it....








love my cast iron.....


----------



## Moby76065

I've just purchased several peices of cast iron. A 12" Dutch oven, two fry pan, pot combo's that mate together to make two dutch ovens or spearate to make two short side fry pans and two pots, and one 12" high side fry pans. I love cooking with them. I get all Lodge stuff.


----------



## jbillh

Great Post... Thanks!

Yeah, we have been using a single cast iron skillet for many years now and we prefer it over all other types of cookware.

We also like to cook with our cast iron Dutch Oven quite often. Both are great.

I've had a hard time convincing my wife not to scrub the carbon build-up off our skillet though. She sure likes to get things clean! 

When it is in prime condition (most of the time) I like to make what I call "brown bubbly cheese" in it. Yep... it's just one of any of my favorite cheeses browned in the pan.

Nope, it doesn't stick and tastes really great! Basically, it's the best part of any cheesy casserole!

We also really like how eggs slide around just like the ones in the Teflon pans in commercials 

Old School Cast Iron Rules!!!:2thumb:

Take Good Care Folks,


----------



## razorback

My uncle got me one 10" skillet as a wedding present 15 years ago. After using it for 15 years it's pretty much perfect (in my eyes) It didn't take long for me to get hooked on cast iron
My mom has her grandmothers that I've often thought about breaking and entering to steal  

Over the years I've collected quite the collection of skillets, pots and dutch ovens, one of the issues dh has is if we have to bug out who's carrying the cast iron. If he wants to eat...


----------



## UncleJoe

rabidcoyote666 said:


> CraigsList is another source for finding stuff yer in need off........
> $65 for all of it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my cast iron.....


I missed this.

WOW!!! Great haul! :congrat:


----------



## Moby76065

For outdoor cooking, nothing holds up like cast iron! Below are several links with some of the best gear I could find.

http://www.chuckwagonsupply.com/index.html

http://www.mrdutchoven.com/cookware.htm

http://www.cowboycooking.com/cookware.html

http://www.hansenwheel.com/store/subcategory.cfm?cat_id=8

http://lodgemfg.com/

http://blueskykitchen.com/

http://www.ceedubs.com/

http://131830.brightwebsite.com/store-categories-Cast-Iron-Cookware_3198383.html

http://www.outdoorcookingequipmentstore.com/index.php


----------



## kyredneck

Well, you all have inspired me (or maybe it was autosuggestion  ), I got up this morning with this overwhelming enthusiasm to season and re-season some CI cookware I've had on the back burner for a while, a new Stansport deep skillet, an Old Mountain 5 qt dutch oven, their lids, and an ancient Turk head 12 muffin cornbread pan that's been in my wife's family for generations. They're in the oven now for the SECOND seasoning, they should be good and black and slick after that.

...heehee, and I used LARD! Home rendered lard!

I steel wooled the rust off the older pieces and burnt all the foundary oil from the new one on the stovetop (man it smoked for a long time), coated with melted lard with a basting brush, and seasoned for 35 minutes @ 500 F in the oven, and had to open the door with a fan blowing out.

There's a couple other of my regular pieces I'm going to re-season also.

The Stansport skillet is made in China and it's cooking surface is kinda rough! I may have to season it a couple more times to get it slick. It was a Christmas present from one of the kids.

Lots of good info on this thread.


----------



## kyredneck

Just took them out of the oven, I wished I would have thought to take a picture BEFORE, but I didn't. I think most would be impressed at the difference:


----------



## NaeKid

The color looks good all over. Now - get cooking! :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi

Looks grand!!!

Congrats!


----------



## DJgang

I've never bought a new cast iron of anything. 

My grandma and my husband's mother gave me one of theirs. Cast iron is kind of a hand down from older folks to newly marriage....a little southern tradition that I thought you guys would find interesting. 

I have been wanting to get a Dutch oven. Right now I use stone for baking, etc small iron skillet for cornbread and large iron skillet for stove top. One of the reasons I got a coil stove rather than another smooth top like I had before..... And for canning of course.


----------



## Deltadawg

NaeKid said:


> I have tried just about every kind of cook-ware available. Glass. Ceramic. Stainless. Teflon. Aluminum. Cast iron.
> 
> I have tossed out all of my cook-ware except for a few stainless sauce-pots and my cast-iron cook-ware for one simple reason - nothing cooks like cast.
> 
> I have in my collection 5" short-wall, 5" high-wall, 8" short-wall, 8" high-wall, 10" short-wall, 10" high-wall, 12" high-wall, cook-plates, dutch-oven, waffle-iron, roasting-pot, stew-pot, etc.
> 
> Heating the cast iron is simple. Place on stove, over fire or in BBQ and allow to warm up. Once the cook-ware is warm with a little bit of oil (if required) you can start cooking. It takes almost no time to warm-up and it holds the heat "forever".
> 
> I find that the use of salt-and-pepper is not required when cooking with cast iron. I found that my iron deficiency (anemia) is kept under control without the need for extra iron pills all the time. The food has a much better flavour! I have been cooking with cast-iron now as my primary cook-ware for 15 years and I have 10 years of professional cooking experience as well. I love to cook for crowds and love to cook for my loved-ones. I guess you could say, I love to cook!
> 
> *Care of your Cast-iron*
> 
> New cast-iron you will want to prepare it for cooking by heating it in a dry heat (oven works great) at 350° to 400°F to cook off the shipping coating. Allow the cast iron to cool (to touch) and then wash with pure water and green-scrubbie. Place on an stove element to warm up (dry). Take oil (or fat) and coat the entire cast-iron cook-ware (handle, inside, outside, everything) and put into the oven at 350° for 1 hour. Take it back out of the oven and wipe down with paper-towel - allow to cool (stove-top works well).
> 
> *Daily use of cast-iron*
> 
> Warm up your cast iron and apply a little amount of oil (fat, PAM, etc) and cook your food on it. Leaving the cook-ware on the stove after placing food into serving dish is fine. For a minor mess, wipe out with paper-towel. For "wet-mess", wipe out cast-iron with water and green-scrubbie. Do not use soap. Do not allow to soak in water. You will damage the cook-ware. If you do - don't worry about it - follow the steps for new cast-iron preparations.
> 
> The cast iron must be used - regularly. If it isn't, the oils that are baked into the iron can "go bad" and have a weird smell. If that happens - bake the cast iron in a flame (BBQ works well) - spray fresh oil onto the cast-iron and cook with it while hot.
> 
> *What can be cooked on / in cast iron*
> 
> I have baked deep-dish pizze in my 12" pan, BBQ'd my pancakes, bacon, eggs, sausage, made my hot-sauces, cooked spagetti, baked lasagna, roasts, ham, deer, chicken, etc.
> 
> I will cook with my dutch-oven over an open fire making a chili or stew (with dumplings - yummy). Thanksgiving ham cooked in a dutch-oven out in the middle of no-where is great!
> 
> Hmm .. back to topic again
> 
> *Lids*
> 
> I purchased lids for my stove-top cook-ware seperately (one 5" and one 12") that are also made of cast-iron, my dutch oven and chili-pot both came with lids. I find using the lid keeps the food moist and hot! The lids have spikes pointing towards the food to direct moisture back into the food. Steaming vegies with a bit of water, oil and spices makes a quick and delicious meal.
> 
> There is alot of information on the 'net about cast-iron cooking and dutch-oven cooking. Way more than what I can put into a single message. I have 3 receipe books dedicated to cast-iron dutch-oven cooking which I read and try the amazing receipes from time to time.
> 
> Practice daily your cooking skills and you will be able to make meals fit for a king.


I recieved my cast iron from my mother when she pasted, it is my favorite skillet.


----------



## biobacon

thanks for all of this, I have been thinking of switching to cast when funds are at hand, will do so after reading your post.


----------



## NaeKid

biobacon said:


> thanks for all of this, I have been thinking of switching to cast when funds are at hand, will do so after reading your post.


You don't need to spend very much at all for the cookware. I have found it at BassPro for reasonable amount of coin, at dollar-stores and at many thrift-stores as well. Just keep your eyes open when you are out-n-about and you will be amazed at what is available.


----------



## lilmissy0740

Kyredneck, what is that pan for in the back, looks like a mini muffin? Someone picked me up one at a yard sale, bad shape and the one has a hole in it?? Was wondering what it is for and if I can still use the pan even though one has a hole in it. I of course, wont put any food in that part.


----------



## goshengirl

NaeKid said:


> You don't need to spend very much at all for the cookware. I have found it at BassPro for reasonable amount of coin, at dollar-stores and at many thrift-stores as well. Just keep your eyes open when you are out-n-about and you will be amazed at what is available.


I've seen Lodge Logic cast iron at Krogers. Still kicking myself for not getting it when it was 40% off on sale. Keeping my eyes open for that to happen again!


----------



## Hopetobeready

*Cast iron cooking*

Just a question on Cast Iron Cooking. I would like to be able to make yeast bread without the oven. Could I do that in a Dutch Oven?


----------



## NaeKid

Hopetobeready said:


> Just a question on Cast Iron Cooking. I would like to be able to make yeast bread without the oven. Could I do that in a Dutch Oven?


I believe that there is a thread dedicated to DutchOven cooking and there are recipes for all kinds of ways to cook up the meals, breads and cakes (pies) ... now I am hungry again!  :gaah:


----------



## Moby76065

Hopetobeready said:


> Just a question on Cast Iron Cooking. I would like to be able to make yeast bread without the oven. Could I do that in a Dutch Oven?


You certainly can

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Easy-No-Knead-Bread-Video.aspx

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Easy-No-Knead-Bread-Video.aspx

http://www.alaskafromscratch.com/dutch-oven-crusty-bread/

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...pw.r_qf.&fp=cd12dc2f43b8d189&biw=1135&bih=769


----------



## DJgang

lilmissy0740 said:


> Kyredneck, what is that pan for in the back, looks like a mini muffin? Someone picked me up one at a yard sale, bad shape and the one has a hole in it?? Was wondering what it is for and if I can still use the pan even though one has a hole in it. I of course, wont put any food in that part.


I think it's a full size muffin, 12.

I have a 6 one almost just like it. Use it for corn bread muffins. I don't see why you couldn't use the one you've got, you'll just have 11 instead of 12.


----------



## cas4green

Wanted to ask what is the rectangle pot at the top right of rabidcoyote666's picture? Is it a type of roaster or just a non-round DO?

Also, this coming Feb. we are heading to Mich. and plan to stop by the Lodge Foundry....is there anything I should look for there that would be harder to find anywhere else. As we live near Augusta we have many stores that carry cast iron like Academy, Kroger, Ace, of course 8 Walmarts, and so on!

This was an awesome read with many helpful posts!


----------



## Startingout-Blair

I always wanted to get a 2'x3' (just a guesstimate) flat iron grill that I could use to cook for many people. I can never seem to find them


----------



## mdprepper

cas4green said:


> Wanted to ask what is the rectangle pot at the top right of rabidcoyote666's picture? Is it a type of roaster or just a non-round DO?


It looks like a loaf pan to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## webeable

Startingout-Blair said:


> I always wanted to get a 2'x3' (just a guesstimate) flat iron grill that I could use to cook for many people. I can never seem to find them


Bought mine at Lehman;s years ago.


----------



## jerkso

NaeKid said:


> The only cooking surface that is available now that is inert to the cooking transfer of surface to food is ... glass.


FYI, glass despite it appearing so, is quite far from inert. And perhaps to assist those who may insist otherwise I suggest a simple experiment.

Take two small glass jars or whatever you can find, i do not propose you smash bottles to get glass pieces. Just two glass containers of your liking. Now a 5ml tube of superglue, put the glue on a surface and attach the second glass item.

Now i am glossing over the best ways of using glues and process such as roughing the surface. But go do whatever your thing is in sticking glass together. Now once the glue has cured you will have what you think is a pretty firmly attached pair of bottles.

Clean up and put this aside and come check on it every day for about a week. You will sooner rather than later find that the glue will degrade and release its bond with one or both surfaces. Even low stress handling will cause this break.

Actually small edit: just FYI you should not really consider altering our opinions away from glasses seemingly inert status. It is by far the most stable and NON Toxic materials to store food and water in. The extremely low level processes that i mentioned are not to my knowledge going to cause any real sort of impact that you might need to take into consideration. Cheers. sorry to nit pick

Glasses leach alkalies which neutralise's the glues structure until it fails. Using epoxy when it comes to needing an adhesive for glass surfaces is the best solution. Epoxy type materials are not so susceptible or are entirely unaffected by this process. Not all epoxy's are created or best for any or all situations so do your research when selecting epoxy as a solution.

Anyways... way big post. hope it helps. But be assured glass is not inert even at room temperature.


----------



## bugoutbob

Maybe I missed it in the incredible depth of this post, but I have a great old cast iron kettle that was given to me but it is rusted on the inside. How do I clean the rust out son that I can use it?


----------



## PackerBacker

bugoutbob said:


> Maybe I missed it in the incredible depth of this post, but I have a great old cast iron kettle that was given to me but it is rusted on the inside. How do I clean the rust out son that I can use it?


Just wash and scour pads the sh1t out of it.


----------



## bugoutbob

*Cast Iron Kettle*

Thanks, will get scouring


----------



## NaeKid

A heavy-brass or stainless-steel wire brush on a drill with a bit of water in the bottom of the pan would do wonders - then cure it.

See post #15 in this thread: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/cast-iron-you-555/#post5641


----------



## lilmissy0740

NaeKid said:


> A heavy-brass or stainless-steel wire brush on a drill with a bit of water in the bottom of the pan would do wonders - then cure it.
> 
> See post #15 in this thread: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/cast-iron-you-555/#post5641


That's what I use. Last year the darn thing got away from me and tore a big hole in my sock and took off a bit of skin on my ankle. Be careful but it sure does the trick.


----------



## webeable

Or do it the easy way. Build a very hot fire (pallets work well) place cast iorn in it keeping fir on building side till cast iorn turns red or white hot. Remove from fire, hang to cool. Then take and season with LARD in oven will be good.


----------



## webeable

Oh just a FYI if you are a man your iorn levels will be high eatting out of cast Iorn, and a maiden who is fertle will never be anemic. Need to keep iorn in check at some level


----------



## NaeKid

lilmissy0740 said:


> That's what I use. Last year the darn thing got away from me and tore a big hole in my sock and took off a bit of skin on my ankle. Be careful but it sure does the trick.


Low-speed on the drill with the pan sitting on a solid non-slip surface (like a towel or scrap carpet on a concrete garage-floor) and keep all loose material away from the wire-brush (clothing, watch, necklace, etc).

Work the rust (and grime) out slowly as it isn't a race to keeping your cast-iron looking and working good.


----------



## cjbfabricating

_ love cast iron cookware too. I bought this frying pan at the Canton First Monday Trade Day for $8. It had the directions for seasoning the pan cast into the bottom._


----------



## Country Living

*Fixed it for you*

In case the rest of you aren't cortionists. You can read it if you squint real hard. Or drink a lot of cold beers.


----------



## AuroraHawk

Once you have the rust removed, you can use Equisetum - Horsetail, Snake Grass, Puzzle Grass for lighter scouring/cleaning jobs. The plant is high in silica and makes a fantastic scouring pad.


----------



## BORN_FREE

*teflon*

My great uncle Bill was on the research team at Dupont Chemical that developed Teflon.
He would not eat food cooked in Teflon cookware! When talking about Teflon uncle Bill would say "It's scary shit!" This being said by one of the chemists that worked on the project is proof enough for me. Cast iron rocks! It is all I cook with. This time of year I use a Dutch oven on the wood heater. I have a thick piece of steel about 4 x4 x 1 inches that I slide under the ovens legs to regulate the temperature.


----------



## LongRider

NaeKid said:


> I have tried just about every kind of cook-ware available. Glass. Ceramic. Stainless. Teflon. Aluminum. Cast iron.


Have you used waterless cookware?


----------



## LeSellers

We just got a few pieces (in addition to a set of smallish, medium, and almost large frying pans. One is a nice cast-iron wok-style frying pan, a larger frying pan, and there are two loaf pans.

These came from a thrift store and have a bit of light surface rust. Will the green scrubby clear that off, or do we need to do something more invasive with it?

I haven't tried anything at this point (too busy doing other prepper things — mostly building a greenhouse with a "basement" to raise fish), and I must admit to being a little intimidated by it. Even at the thrift store, this stuff is expensive.


----------



## NaeKid

LeSellers said:


> We just got a few pieces (in addition to a set of smallish, medium, and almost large frying pans. One is a nice cast-iron wok-style frying pan, a larger frying pan, and there are two loaf pans.
> 
> These came from a thrift store and have a bit of light surface rust. Will the green scrubby clear that off, or do we need to do something more invasive with it?
> 
> I haven't tried anything at this point (too busy doing other prepper things - mostly building a greenhouse with a "basement" to raise fish), and I must admit to being a little intimidated by it. Even at the thrift store, this stuff is expensive.


Without seeing pictures, I would say that normally either green-scrubby or stainless-scrubby would do the trick using only very hot-water, then dry the pan on the stove-top and once that is done, use some oil and bake it into the metal as described on the first page ...


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Somebody told me that you can scrub off all the rust and scaly stuff you can then put it into a self cleaning oven set to the cleaning feature or an oven set to the highest temp. Let it go for a little while but watch it. If the pan starts to get red turn it off. Once it COMPLETELY cools, rinse it out. Turn the oven back on around 300-350 and immediately pop it in just long enough to dry. Then lightly coat it with oil or lard (I use bacon grease) and reseason it in the oven. Let it cool again, wipe out the excess oil with a DRY rag or paper towel and it should be good to go. I've rescued one like this and use it quite often.


----------



## LincTex

LeSellers said:


> Even at the thrift store, this stuff is expensive.


Yes, I think it is catching on more. People are becoming more aware that "modern" or "new" does not always mean "better".


----------



## PackerBacker

Not saying new is better here but a new american made Lodge 12" cast iron skillet is only $20.


----------



## LeSellers

NaeKid said:


> &#8230; normally either green-scrubby or stainless-scrubby would do the trick using only very hot-water [to remove light surface rust from cast iron], &#8230;


Thanks.

I'll give it a go when I get home tonight. Well, after I get some more done on the reloading station.


----------



## AuroraHawk

LeSellers said:


> We just got a few pieces (in addition to a set of smallish, medium, and almost large frying pans. One is a nice cast-iron wok-style frying pan, a larger frying pan, and there are two loaf pans.
> 
> These came from a thrift store and have a bit of light surface rust. Will the green scrubby clear that off, or do we need to do something more invasive with it?
> 
> I haven't tried anything at this point (too busy doing other prepper things - mostly building a greenhouse with a "basement" to raise fish), and I must admit to being a little intimidated by it. Even at the thrift store, this stuff is expensive.


If only a light bit of rust, you should be able to scrub it out with the horsetail, any non-stick safe scrubber or scrubbers made from tulle. I knit and crochet scrubbers from tulle and won't be purchasing anymore scrubbers other than steel wool.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

I would definitely put some serious heat on this pan before cooking with it. No telling what the previous owner put in it or how long it's been sitting in a cabinet or box getting peed on by rats or whatever. Plus old rancid oil will make your food taste bad. Just my two cents.


----------



## farmers

Use a brass brush to remove rust. For heavily rusted cast iron pieces, get a brass brush for a drill, to remove rust. I kept my prices soaked in cooking oil. You need to be careful not to go into the cast iron.
You will need to season your cast iron after cleaned. Use lard for this. Some advice to use oven for this. I used our gas grill outside for this. 
Now my grandma use to put her pots, skillets into a fire ofsticks and limbs to clean. Then load them down with lard. Place rocks around ambers of fire, place a grate on top. Placed cast iron on grate to season. Grandma's way is by far the the easiest way.


----------



## snuff

Except for large gatherings when she might use a large chipped enamel pan that once belonged to my wife's mom cast iron is all that she uses. The wife bravely baked bread with cast iron bread pans in the oven of our 12 year old Enterprise "King" wood cook stove several times this winter and the loaves turned out simply wonderful. Her biscuits baked on a Lodge cast iron biscuit pan are beyond compare. Like magic cast creates a beautiful brown crust unlike any other cookware.

A favorite breakfast of mine is a small cast skillet of fried, shredded potatoes, when almost crispy she pours some whipped up eggs on the spuds, sprinkles cheese, ham and whatever on top and bakes in the oven until done. 

What can I say. I'm spoiled.`


----------



## HillbillyGirl

Has anyone tried seasoning their cast iron with beeswax? I saw on a few other sites where beeswax was used but no info on long term results.


----------



## camo2460

HillbillyGirl said:


> Has anyone tried seasoning their cast iron with beeswax? I saw on a few other sites where beeswax was used but no info on long term results.


I just did a little research on the subject, and found that folks are using Beeswax to season their cast cook ware, but it seems to be a new idea, and not very wide spread. People do seem to like it though, and swear by it. I personally would not disgrace a tried and true method of using lard or Bacon Grease, in favor of using Beeswax, but that's just me, I'm a purest.


----------



## HillbillyGirl

Bacon grease has always been my seasoning of choice.


----------



## readytogo

*Call me old fashion but........lard is lard.*

Way before I was born my family has been cooking with cast iron pots now I never go anywhere without them now so I have never seen or heard of the use of wax to season them maybe heavy coats of wax for long term storage but even that the used of paper and fat like (paper and grease with weapons storage) is better, just to reused them would be a pain removing all that wax.
http://www.lodgemfg.com/useandcare/seasoned-cast-iron


----------



## tleeh1

I've always had a couple of cast iron skillets, but recently got into rescuing old rusty/crusty CI found in my area. I have to admit, I'm already addicted. Here's a pic of my first excursion into cleaning and re-seasoning some of my finds.


----------



## RevWC

Cooking now on Christmas Eve with cast iron dutch oven. French Onion Soup! Season with organic coconut oil.


----------



## Meerkat

I have one cast iron fry pan that is at least 45 yr. old. 2 corn stick pan,3 fry pans and a grddle.


----------



## tleeh1

Took our newly seasoned Dutch Oven on it's inaugural run last night... yummy!


----------



## behindprepper918

*waffle iron*

Raheal Ray does lots of different things in waffle irons, brownies, cakes, hash browns, ect...

here are just a few things to try in yoursartydance:

http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/food/recipe_collections/17313_Waffle_Week_2014/

http://www.recipelink.com/msgbrd/board_0/2012/FEB/87328.html

http://www.recapo.com/rachael-ray-s...en-chili-corn-waffles-recipe-bacon-pan-gravy/

http://www.recapo.com/rachael-ray-s...ory-brunch-bacon-cheddar-ranch-waffle-recipe/

http://www.rachaelray.com/#!/recipes/crispy-hash-brown-waffles

http://www.yummly.com/recipes/rachael-ray-waffles

http://www.listotic.com/23-things-you-can-cook-in-a-waffle-iron/


----------



## tleeh1

Tried a new, non-kneading artisan bread in my #8 Dutchie yesterday. Turned out great, but didn't last long with a big pot of chili.


----------



## NaeKid

That is looking really good!!!


----------



## HardCider

Bread looks awesome. Post your recipe if you don't mind


----------



## Balls004

I tried making beer bread in my new Dutch oven last weekend. I've got some learning ahead. I over cooked it, just slightly, only the center was a little burnt, but the bread never made... for lack of a better term. It stayed really dense and doughy. But I did learn a little bit about how long the charcoal will last (and how much to use), so it wasn't a total loss.

Gonna try some scratch biscuits tomorrow morning, y'all say a prayer for me tonight.


----------



## tleeh1

Sorry -- just saw the request for the recipe.... SUPER EASY.... I tend to have big problems with kneaded bread and this is a no-brainer for me. I've made it four times now and haven't had a failure -- a real celebration for me artydance:.

Next I'm going to try different things like adding oats and/or more whole wheat flour, sunflower and/or pumpkin seeds to see what happens.

*ARTISAN NO-KNEAD BREAD​*
The base of this bread recipe calls for 4 simple ingredients. Simple.

You will need:
·	3 cups of all-purpose flour
·	1/2 teaspoon *instant or rapid rise yeast* (if you don't have instant/rapid, you'll have to proof your yeast)
·	1 3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
·	1 1/2 cups cool tap water

In a large mixing bowl add 3 cups all-purpose flour. I use unbleached flour. If all you have is bleached flour, use it. If you have bread flour, use it. It actually works well in this recipe. I've use unbleached and wheat together. Remember this is a VERY forgiving recipe.

Add 1/2 teaspoon instant yeast.

Add 1 3/4 teaspoon kosher salt. If you only have table salt, you may want to reduce the amount of salt by 1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon.

Stir the dry ingredients together.

Pour in 1 1/2 cups water. You don't need to stress over the temperature. Just turn on the tap and use whatever comes out.

Mix the dough together. It will be sticky, but remember it's "NO-knead".

*Cover the bowl with plastic wrap. Let the dough sit for 12-18 hours.* If the dough only sits for 11 hours, it's ok. Don't sweat the fact that it needs another hour. If the dough sits for 24 hours, it's ok. Don't stress - that's the best part. It will all be good in the end.

After the 12-18 hours&#8230;Heat your oven to 450 degrees F.

Once the oven has reached 450, put your pots and lids in to preheat for 30 minutes.

Your pot will need to hold at least 3 quarts, but 5 - 6 quarts is better. Smaller will work, just be careful not to burn yourself putting the bread in or removing it. Whatever container you use, just make sure it can take temperatures up to 450 degrees F and needs to have an oven-proof lid. The idea is to create a steam oven inside the pan. The steam is what produces a nice crisp crust.

Heavily flour a surface. *Note: the dough is super sticky. * I use a big piece of parchment paper so I can put the dough directly into the Dutch Oven.

Flour the heck out of your hands and gently smooth the dough into a nice dome shape. Look closely at the dough and you should able to see a large air bubbles. That's good. You don't want to knead out the large air holes. We are making artisan bread and want many large air holes.

*IMPORTANT: Do NOT knead the bread. Remember it's "NO-knead".*

Cover with plastic wrap and let sit while the pots are heating for 30 minutes.

After a 30-minute rise, carefully place the dough into the preheated pot, and place the lid on the pot. Remember we are creating a steam oven. If you are using aluminum foil, crimp it around the edges as tight as you can.

*Bake covered for 30 minutes.* After 30 minutes remove the lid, and *bake an additional 15 minutes with the lid OFF.*

After 15 minutes, remove the pot from the oven and place the bread on a cooling rack.

Chances are you are going to be cutting into the bread immediately. If you have the will power to let it sit until it's cool, it will be much easier to cut. Who cares? The bread is amazing right out of the oven. ENJOY!!!


----------



## tleeh1

Maiden voyage for one of my new old (1940s) cast iron skillet. First time I've ever made an apple pie totally from scratch. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## Balls004

tleeh1 said:


> Maiden voyage for one of my new old (1940s) cast iron skillet. First time I've ever made an apple pie totally from scratch. Turned out pretty good.


That looks like it tasted really good!


----------



## AmishHeart

My local "group" of like minded people are coming over this evening and we are trying out new to me recipes (dutch oven, cast iron). Menu is: Shepherd's pie, 5 cheese chicken breasts, chili with meat, pizza, and pecan pie (yes, both in #12 dutch ovens). I also have a very huge cast iron skillet that we'll be doing veggies in olive oil and garlic. I'm going to make an herb focaccia bread indoors beforehand in an iron skillet in my traditional oven. I only have room outdoors for 5 dutch ovens. I have 2 cooking tables which hold two a piece, and a small floor stand that holds one. I put the big skillet in the fire pit.


----------

